# NetBSD to get new firewall



## graudeejs (Sep 13, 2010)

http://mail-index.netbsd.org/netbsd-announce/2010/09/13/msg000110.html


^^ sounds interesting


----------



## aragon (Sep 14, 2010)

I wonder if it brings anything ground breaking to the existing pf and ipfw world?


----------



## mix_room (Sep 14, 2010)

> * MP-safety and locklessness for scalable MP performance: no longer is
> the packet filter the bottleneck in your multicore router



That is something which would be very useful.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 14, 2010)

Moved this to 'development'. Maybe we'll get some input from people working on e.g. the pf porting effort.


----------



## hansivers (Sep 14, 2010)

The man page for npf.conf is available :

http://netbsd.gw.com/cgi-bin/man-cgi?npf.conf++NetBSD-current

Syntax appears to be similar to PF. 

About the "why NPF was created" (since there is already two packet filters in NetBSD - IF filter and PF-and three packet filters in FreeBSD - IPFW, IP filter and PF), the NetBSD announcement suggests that MP support was the big thing :



> NPF is unique for using a bytecode interpreter in its packet-inspection
> engine, and for answering the question, "What does a packet filter
> designed from the bottom up for multiprocessor systems look like?"


----------

